# We passed our Type II test!!!



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Konnie beat me to the announcement (thanks for thinking of me Konnie!!), but I wanted to announce it myself. 

We had 11 teams to start, 8 passed over 2 days (we finished up today with the teams needing to retest)

Griffin did great. We were 9th out of 11 dog teams to start. It was COLD. It was supposed to be 38deg on Sat. I dont think it got much above 30, if that. Griffin was basically a bouncing bunny--he was high as a kite. I worried a little because all of the obedience goes first. I was very worried about the 5min down stay, but he did just fine. He did fine on the direction and control--a little flakey and he pushed so hard coming off of each target that he almost knocked them all over. If nothing else, his energy and good spirits amused the lead evaluator...

He bounced (literally) around the agility course. That was kind of tough, you have to show control as well as having them complete each obstacle--with no lead or collar and no touching the dog.....and a hyper happy guy who just wanted to go jump on stuff. He leaped off of the end of one obstacle, but it was optional so I didnt make him go back and do it right (it was a plank laid over two barrels that roll a bit--and he pushes off so hard, he moves the plank off the barrel. I worried he'd hurt himself if we tried again.)

I was confident going into the rubble, but standing at the start, where you cant see your dog, waiting for him to bark really makes your heard start to pound. He made me wait close to 7 mins while he figured out his 1st victim--lots of whining (heart really pounding now--he never whines like that!) before he barked (apparently he had his 1st victim pretty quickly and took the rest of the time to 'make sure'). I have never been so relieved!!! He got his second victim fairly quickly, but again more whining before hte barking, so I was kind of frazzled. We left the pile with out knowing if we passed or failed and had to wait until all teams completed and the evaluators had conferred. Pure torture!!!

But, thankfully we passed and I am very proud of my dog!! He is such a good guy, I am lucky to have him.

here is him near the 2nd victim.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

OH, this is WONDERFUL news!!! CONGRATULATIONS to both of you!!!! I'm a bit envious.



Risa is still in training.


** Thanks for including a photo! **


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice job, Jennifer!


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah Griffin! 

Super job Jennifer


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great dog!

Congrats, I know you guys have been working hard!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I am greatly relieved and excited to have passed!


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats Jennifer and Griffin


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats!


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats Jenn!!!!!!
\\/ 
you both did a great job

Tango says woof.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Sara. Congrats to you and Tango too!!!


----------

